
Biz Stone's Awkward Meeting with Mark Zuckerberg - asanwal
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2011/07/18/twitters-biz-stone-on-an-awkward-meeting-with-mark-zuckerberg/
======
GavinB
_Stone and Williams looked at Zuckerberg and enquired as to why he wasn’t
pushing to the front of the queue, only to be met with a "that’s not how we do
it here" rebuttal. The duo from Twitter promptly left, Stone telling Sagal "we
don’t like to be queued up"._

This story is told from Stone and Williams' perspective, but Zuck comes out
sounding a lot better. Who wants to work in a place where the founders will
push you out of the way to get to the food first?

Let's hope this is media distortion, not their real attitude.

~~~
brown9-2
From the transcript of the NPR radio show this is taken from:

 _Mr. STONE: That wasn't even the worst moment. The worst moment was he was
like hey, do you guys want to go have lunch at our cafeteria. So we had to
wait on this huge line for lunch. Evan was like aren't you the boss? Can't you
like kind of cut the line a little bit here?

(Soundbite of laughter)

Mr. STONE: And he's like that's not how we do things here.

(Soundbite of laughter)

Mr. STONE: And that's when I said, oh my gosh, Evan, we have that thing.

SAGAL: Really?

(Soundbite of laughter)

Mr. STONE: You bailed?

Ms. POUNDSTONE: All because you waited in a line?

(Soundbite of laughter)

(Soundbite of applause)

Mr. STONE: We don't like to be queued up.

(Soundbite of laughter)_

Really curious from anyone who has the time to listen to the whole audio if it
comes of as a joke or not.

[http://www.npr.org/2011/07/16/138160765/twitter-co-
founder-b...](http://www.npr.org/2011/07/16/138160765/twitter-co-founder-biz-
stone-plays-not-my-job)

~~~
pasbesoin
Realize that the blog mis-characterizes this as an "interview". It was an
appearance on the NPR comedy show "Wait Wait, Don't Tell Me". While Peter
Sagal and crew are a bright group of people, they are producing a humorous
program. This Q and A moment aside, Stone was on there to "answer three
questions" unrelated to what he does or is. (They're changing the format
slightly, but the segment has traditionally been titled "Not My Job".)

Still, it was an interesting moment of apparently candid observation from
Stone, albeit with emphasis of humor as an obvious aspect. Zuckerberg does
come off as difficult to relate to.

------
Tyrannosaurs
Tech founder a bit awkward shocker.

The most interesting thing in the whole piece for me is that (a) Zuckerberg
took them to the canteen and (b) that he was happy to queue (while they
weren't).

Now you can argue about whether it was appropriate to take them to the canteen
but I'd argue that if you're going to do it then having the decency to queue
is a good thing and the "we don't like to be queued up" is the shitty view.

Never thought I'd find myself on Mark Zuckerberg's side in this sort of thing
but there you go.

~~~
peregrine
I think I agree that they should wait in the queue just like everyone else.
That said I hate long queues and I would think that those 3 guys could
probably go out and grab some lunch outside of Facebook if they knew there was
a long line everyday.

------
eli
It wasn't really a serious NPR Interview. Biz Stone was a contestant on "Wait,
Wait Don't Tell Me," NPR's humorous news quiz program. I'd take it as a funny
anecdote and not the literal, objective truth.

------
wwwats0n
Anyone listening to the actual recording should be able to discern that he was
joking. He also says at one point in the interview "I would like to show you
my crotch right now". This isn't TMZ. Chill out and stop looking for drama
where there is none.

------
yock
The bit about closing the door is a stroke of genius. I suspect Zuckerberg
responded exactly as vaguely as he meant to, evoking the non-committal
response from Williams and learning much about him in the process.

~~~
arctangent
I'm not sure about "stroke of genius". I gave the same noncommital "yes"
answer when asked if I wanted sausages for my dinner, aged three! This sort of
humour is very common in the UK.

------
btucker
"Talking in an interview with NPR’s Peter Sagal"

Something tells me @petersagal would get a kick out of that characterization
of a WWDTM appearance.

